# What to do while on vacation??



## ppof5 (Jan 23, 2012)

We are planning a vacation for 5-6 days. Is it better to have someone come to the house once a day or to take my tiel to my inlaws (cage and all)? I just want the best way and the least stressful.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Either way works..but if your in-laws will take him out for a bit each day then I would take him there. He will be stressed either way, but being around people might make it more enjoyable for him.


----------



## ppof5 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks! I will have to see if they will be willing to take him out or not.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I wonder that same question myself. I found a woman who is willing to tiel-sit in her house for us but have wondered if being in a new place would stress Sunny out... If you could, let me know what you decide.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It would help if you could have the people come over to your house and visit Sunny a few times first so that he is comfortable with them before you take him over. Same goes for the bird in the original post.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

We went on a two-week vacation in June and my birds went to a friend's house. They were spoiled rotten over there and I don't think they missed me much, lol


----------



## ppof5 (Jan 23, 2012)

I cant decide. I am leaning towards keeping home at home with a pet sitter checking in on him three times a day. I am kind of afraid of someone keeping him that may not be as careful (accidentally) as we are when taking him out and cooking around him or the temperature of the house being right, since they have only window air not central, etc. Confused........


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

eduardo said:


> We went on a two-week vacation in June and my birds went to a friend's house. They were spoiled rotten over there and I don't think they missed me much, lol


Ditto. My tiels are having the time of their life at Tasha's. Haha.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Can you have the person just stay at your place? That may be the least stress worthy scenario for you. That way the birds can be around someone a lot yet still feel safe in their environment. 
Either way you go, I agree to make sure the person taking care of them comes over and gets to know them first.
And with the concerns you have about letting then go else where, maybe it would be best for your peace of mind that you just have someone come in three times a day.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

When I went on vacation I left my house with a friend and she checked on my birds once a day. If you leave a radio or tv on for your bird, really once a day is all that's needed. Birds are very resilient.


----------



## ppof5 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you all! I decided to leave him home alone but checked in on 3x day. I will also have her turn a radio on a few hours during the day. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ppof5 (Jan 23, 2012)

Just wanted to let everyone know Teeter did well while we were away! Not a feather lost!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad it went well.


----------

